# After Effects Effekt



## Fathom (9. November 2007)

Hey,

kennt einer den Effekt, wo eine Zahl sich erhöht? Zum Beispiel bei 0 angefangen und geht dann hoch, sagen wir mal zu 72.000. Wie kann man diesen Effekt bei After Effects machen?
Und wenn wir schonmal dabei sind, kennt einer den Effekt, wenn ein Titel erscheint, dass der Anfangs so im dunkeln ist und wie mit einer Taschenlampe beschienen wird, so dass Spannung entsteht? Also quasi eine Imaginäre Taschenlampe oder ähnliches. Der Titel wird dann beschienen.

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Hilfe. Ist für ein wichtiges Filmprojekt für die Uni

Grüße
Fathom


----------



## chmee (9. November 2007)

Den Counter macht man mit Scripting oder mit dem *Numbers*-Effekt:

http://library.creativecow.net/articles/ebberts_dan/ae6_exp.php
http://creativemac.digitalmedianet.com/articles/viewarticle.jsp?id=30194

Das mit der Taschenlampe ist nicht ganz klar..
Möchtest Du einen hellen Punkt (Schein) haben, an dessen Position das beschienene Bild gezeigt wird oder einen volumetric Light-Effect mit Schein von Hinten ?

zB
http://library.creativecow.net/articles/oneil_bill/shadows2.php
http://www.creativecow.net/articles/aftereffects.html - lange Liste

Sorry, bin jetzt zu müde, etwas rauszusuchen.. Muss eh gleich wieder zur Arbeit.
mfg chmee


----------



## Fathom (9. November 2007)

Danke schonmal. Gute tutorials.
Ich meinte bei dem zweiten Effekt, das ein Titel, in 3D von vorne mit einem Lichtschein beleuchtet wird. Nicht von hinten beleuchtet!

Danke
Fathom


----------



## chmee (9. November 2007)

Vielleicht : http://www.trapcode.com/products_shine.html

mfg chmee


----------



## Fathom (10. November 2007)

ne, eher nicht. Kenne diesen Effekt.
Ich meine ja, nicht von hinten beleuchten oder durchleuchten sondern einfach:

Titel steht in einem schwarzen (dunklen) Raum und nur das Licht wie bei einer Taschenlampe leuchtet auf diesen Titel. Nur da, wo das Licht ist, ist der Titel zu erkennen aber von vorne!

MFG
Fathom


----------



## chmee (10. November 2007)

Nun, das ist so einfach, dass ich nicht wusste, ob Du es wirklich meinst.

Erstelle in der Logo-Ebene eine runde Maske, verändere den weichen Rand und animiere die Position.

2.Möglichkeit : In Photoshop ein schwarzes Bild mit weissem Kreis - wenn nötig mit Weichzeichnen Kanten auflösen. Diese Datei in AE darüber legen und dann als Ebenenmodus "Addieren" nehmen, Ebenenposition animieren.

mfg chmee


----------



## Lars Ulrich 4 ever (10. November 2007)

vllt. mit einer einfachen Lichtquelle ( Ebene-Neu-Licht). Als Spotlicht eingestellt. und dann mit Keyframes den Lichtpunkt verschieben...
also so wie ich das verstanden habe müsste das so funktionieren das dann immer nur ein kleiner teil beleuchtet ist wie mit einer Taschenlampe...
außer man soll auch den Lichtkegen der Lampe sehen...dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr
Hoffe ich konnte die weiterhelfen...
LG Lars Ulrich 4 ever


----------

